# How Long Will Precooked Rice in a Bag (Say 6 tp a Box) Last? What about Opened Freeze Dried Ground Beef Mountain House in #10 Containers?



## Gein (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi two questions as I am preparing to hunker down again with the later Covid Outbreak caused by the idiot Government and idiot people:

1, If you have a sealed 6 pack of precooked Success Brand white rice in bags, how long past the expiration date will that last? After how many months past expiration will the bagged rice still taste as fresh as when you bought it?

2. I've opened and used some of my Mountain House Freeze Dried Ground Meat in a #10 can in Early December 2021. If I then refasten the #10's can lid securely, up to how many more months can I eat the Freeze Dried Meat left inside the can and it will still taste fresh?

Thank You


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

From their website



> *Once you open can of ground beef. How long will it still be good if you immediately put left over in Mylar bags with o2 absorbers.*
> 1answer
> 
> Answer this Question
> ...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Rice I'm not sure about, but I say read the best used by date. As far as the mountain house meat, I'd look at putting it away in an aluminized Mylar bag with Oxyhgen absorbers and seal it. Mountain house uses a nitrogen purge in the cans and Mylar bagged products, + Oxygen aborber in the Mylar.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

So which government caused the Covid outbreak again..?


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

ErickthePutz said:


> So which government caused the Covid outbreak again..?


All of them


----------

